# Favorite Final Fantasy Game/Character



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 16, 2008)

Which Final Fantasy game was your favorite and why?

Who is your favorite character?


----------



## Lucien21 (Feb 16, 2008)

I didn't think Tekken 3 was a Final Fantasy game


----------



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 16, 2008)

Dude the Poll and the Topic are two different things.


----------



## WriterDoug (Feb 17, 2008)

Perhaps to avoid confusion, you should divide them into two different threads.  

Anyway, here we go:  Terra Branford from Final Fantasy VI.  She was one of the most interesting lead female role of the series and had such a puzzling and close relationship to the villain, which is something you do not see too often.



Cheers,
WD


----------



## Lucien21 (Feb 17, 2008)

Vivi from Final Fantasy IX is my favourite character.

The Best game is probably FF VIII.


----------



## Talysia (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, I've answered this one already in Sephiroth's _The Final Fantasy Series Thread_, but I can post it again here, I guess. FFVII is my favourite (as many here will know), and my favourite characters are Cloud and Vincent from FFVII, Locke and Celes from FFVI, and Freya from FFIX.


----------



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 17, 2008)

I put polls on every thread I make and no one had ever been confused before.


----------



## Fake Vencar (Feb 17, 2008)

Well I've never played a FF game, but that Medieval game I used to love when I was but a wee lad


----------



## Alia of The Knife (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi Ive played all FF games for PS and PS2. My favorite is FFIX and in that I love Zidane


----------



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 26, 2008)

I think a lot of people have forgotten the Super Nintendo FF's the only one I played was FF3 and it was pretty cool.


----------



## Armadillo-002 (May 1, 2008)

Vivi, Squall and Zell do it for me.


----------



## Aes (May 2, 2008)

I voted for every option because the poll let me, because it has nothing to do with the topic, and because this thing is from February and nobody will care at this point. 

Anyway, FF3/6 - Terra will always be my favorite.  <3


----------



## Lioness (May 2, 2008)

The only FFs I've played are VIII and X, and I didn't really get into VIII because the bttle system defeated me.
Favourite character from X is probably Rikku. It used to be Yuna, but I got bored with her.


----------



## wildbill333 (Apr 7, 2009)

ff 8 was amazing. it was the first psone game we owned and squall still makes titus and the crew from x look like little girls


----------



## devilsgrin (Apr 10, 2009)

FF game... FF VIII for sure, with X a solid second. 
Squall and Edea from FFVIII
Tidus from X.


----------



## HareBrain (Apr 10, 2009)

FFVII for me, partly because the final boss fight lasted only ten weeks instead of ninteen years. Also because the story's stuck with me - I can hardly remember what the others were about, if anything.


----------



## bradleyibanez66 (Sep 12, 2022)

Sephiroth. He was the pure essence of evil, no confusion, or bipolar episodes (kylo ren lol)I really enjoyed all the final fantasies, but one of them. I never played any of the mmo's, but 14 did look like a fun game, and I knew others that really enjoyed it. I do have to say, 15 was a complete disappointment for me. The combat system was god awful, and 20 hours into the game I still feel like I was at the beginning. The stories, graphics and music are always top notch in final fantasies, but seriously 15 is so bad imo. An entire kingdom couldn't find this prince, yet guards found me every square inch of the map by landing on my head during combat with other mobs...so bad! Lol 7 is my fav, but 10 and 12 are amazing to me. I actually enjoyed Vincent's shooter, too.


----------



## bradleyibanez66 (Sep 12, 2022)

bradleyibanez66 said:


> Sephiroth. He was the pure essence of evil, no confusion, or bipolar episodes (kylo ren lol)I really enjoyed all the final fantasies, but one of them. I never played any of the mmo's, but 14 did look like a fun game, and I knew others that really enjoyed it. I do have to say, 15 was a complete disappointment for me. The combat system was god awful, and 20 hours into the game I still feel like I was at the beginning. The stories, graphics and music are always top notch in final fantasies, but seriously 15 is so bad imo. An entire kingdom couldn't find this prince, yet guards found me every square inch of the map by landing on my head during combat with other mobs...so bad! Lol 7 is my fav, but 10 and 12 are amazing to me. I actually enjoyed Vincent's shooter, too.


Wth this thread is from 2008! When you get to the future....dont play ff15! Haha


----------



## HareBrain (Sep 12, 2022)

bradleyibanez66 said:


> Wth this thread is from 2008!


This thread is more modern






						Your favourite game characters?
					

Giving up the alcohol has really given me a lot more time, so I've been playing a fair bit of games this year. I've got to say that I've been enjoying myself immensely.  I think gaming is getting a lot of kudos for some great, immersive story experiences that we just aren't getting at the...




					www.sffchronicles.com
				




It's not specifically about FF, but all the best replies are about it.


----------

